# how bad do you want to smoke ?????????



## rasta (Aug 28, 2006)

well I'm stuck in the house ,,my wife has one car, and my daughter has my car ,so i have no way of getting to the store ,,,that did not bother my till i realized i have no rolling paper,no cigar, nothing ,,I tare the house apart looking for a bowl ,something,,well the only bowl i found belong to the wife,,she got it as a joke when her and her friend were all high,,,its in the shape of a penis ,,i got as far as loading the bowl with weed but could not stick it in my mouth ,,just cant do it ,,,so now i have to ride my daughters bike to the store 3 miles ,,one way ,have not ridden a bike in over 20 years ,hope i  make it,,,peace,love,rastafari


----------



## sombro (Aug 28, 2006)

get an empty beer or coke can, dent it near the bottom with your thumb then use a dart or a knitting needle to punch holes in the can where its dented. bingo instant pipe.

not smooth or classy but effective in a crisis!

i would definately not smoke out of the knob-pipe either.


----------



## sombro (Aug 28, 2006)

and you want to smoke bad?? I ran out of shake two days ago and its a long way til harvest. I smoked a cigar this evening!!


so blaze one on the beercan pipe for me rastaman.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2006)

Hehe, c'mon it's not like it's a real penis.    I would have loved to see ya tokin on that.  

When I am that desperate I use a can, or make a pipe out of tin foil.


----------



## rasta (Aug 28, 2006)

man am i out of shape ,,took me an hour ,,now to get well,,,p,l,r


----------



## Hello Helicopter (Aug 28, 2006)

I use to be a soda can smoking machine!
like... if anyone can get "good" at making sodacan pipes, its me....

but now i just sound like im gloating. =/


and good job on getting some exercise ~_^


----------



## ROOR (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL...too funny...


----------



## astra007 (Aug 28, 2006)

dam, no thinkin here eh?  pop can. beer can, any can in the cupboard.  hot knife or spoon.  heap of mj and a toilet roll center.   hhhhmmmmm.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Aug 29, 2006)

I once got bored and made an exhaust pipe bong. Ill take pics sometime this week and make a creation thread lol


----------



## astra007 (Aug 29, 2006)

so do ya put mj on the manifold and su ck on the tailpipe?


----------



## rasta (Aug 29, 2006)

you people are so creative,,,i should have waited for the info from you guys instead of riding that dam bike ,,,thanks ,p,l,r


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2006)

I have girlfriends who have used tampon paper to roll a joint.  Next time peek under your sink.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Aug 29, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> so do ya put mj on the manifold and su ck on the tailpipe?




Not really man lol it looks like a normal bong...bit its chrome and has a turn down pipe for the body...oh and the base was a silencer for a fart pipe (all clean and never used of course) lol



HOWEVER


You just gave me one WICKED idea...i have like 3 motors laying around...I wonder how hard it would be to make it into some sort of way to smoke..it would FORCE the smoke into you by the pistons going up and pushing the smoke out of the exhaust....oh the possibilities, i would have to bump down the compression and weld a hand crank to the pulley on the end...hhrrrmmmm


----------



## astra007 (Aug 29, 2006)

sorry mustangman70, i could not resist.  awaiting to see yer creation.  sounds unique and interesting.  from an ex cuda man


----------



## Tonto (Aug 31, 2006)

This is why I have 9 glass pieces. If I lose one somewhere in the house, there's always more laying around.


----------



## agreenbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Mabey im too damn loaded or somthing but rasta that was the funnyiest friggin post I have read in awhile


----------

